# Majestical or not?



## NORMANREH (Dec 4, 2022)

I love her no matter what way mother nature leads us down.


----------



## pute (Dec 4, 2022)

Ok, tell us more.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 4, 2022)

It’s all good Norman  That’s what the hubby says about me.  Love is a good thing


----------



## MJ Passion (Dec 8, 2022)

I was looking for a photo of something majestic from the thread title.    Are there any photos?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 8, 2022)

Hmm, I'm 60 years old. Nature is my enemy : )


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 8, 2022)

Like stepping out of the bathtub Naked and your kid and their family scream
Happy Holidays


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 8, 2022)

Oh yeah, I remember this thread, nothing majestical here tho…


----------



## boo (Dec 8, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Hmm, I'm 60 years old. Nature is my enemy : )


just wait until you hit 70 crash...I want my money back dammit...I'd love another do over now that I know what's what in life...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 8, 2022)

boo said:


> just wait until you hit 70 crash...I want my money back dammit...I'd love another do over now that I know what's what in life...


I sometimes wonder what life would be like if I didn't make all those mistakes in my youth!


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 8, 2022)

NORMANREH said:


> I love her no matter what way mother nature leads us down.



Norman , Mother Nature can be very cruel so please be careful


----------



## boo (Dec 8, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I sometimes wonder what life would be like if I didn't make all those mistakes in my youth!


the millions I pissed away
the women that I didn't take for brides
the women I did take for brides
the investments I didn't make after 9/11
the amount of drugs I did while attending the university
the trigger I shouldn't have pulled
the trigger I should have pulled
the state line I crossed with the stolen 69 hemi road runner
not suing my doctor in 2012
as you see crash, we all have those thoughts


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 8, 2022)

When I look back on my life, I wonder just how the hell I made it this far.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 8, 2022)

boo said:


> the millions I pissed away
> the women that I didn't take for brides
> the women I did take for brides
> the investments I didn't make after 9/11
> ...


Too bad we can't pass that wisdom on to younger generations. They have to learn that for themselves. For most of us, it's our most valuable asset.


----------



## boo (Dec 8, 2022)

my grandson wants the knowledge but his mother is blocking my every move to get thru to him...he's 27 and has no real world balls...I love him dearly but he's a momma's boy thru and thru...too bad he's such a miserable self centered biitch...she's ruined her life with really really bad choices and seems she's wanting company...her mother went from millionaire to destitute in 10 years and moved in with her daughter...I can't make this stuff up folks...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

boo said:


> my grandson wants the knowledge but his mother is blocking my every move to get thru to him...he's 27 and has no real world balls...I love him dearly but he's a momma's boy thru and thru...too bad he's such a miserable self centered biitch...she's ruined her life with really really bad choices and seems she's wanting company...her mother went from millionaire to destitute in 10 years and moved in with her daughter...I can't make this stuff up folks...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2022)

MJ Passion said:


> I was looking for a photo of something majestic from the thread title.    Are there any photos?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 314913
> View attachment 314914
> View attachment 314915
> View attachment 314916
> ...





MJ Passion said:


> I was looking for a photo of something majestic from the thread title.    Are there any photos?


I was hoping not to get my picture out on the internet. Its a scary place and I have three agencies looking for me ....


----------



## Slab (Dec 9, 2022)

You can have the app StarryAI draw such scenes for you.  It takes your text and tries to paint what you tell it.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 9, 2022)

Slab said:


> You can have the app StarryAI draw such scenes for you.  It takes your text and tries to paint what you tell it.


Wow, that could be fun…


----------



## Slab (Dec 9, 2022)

I used it to make my avatar.  I told it to put buds on cheese lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## boo (Dec 9, 2022)

Now this is truly majestic, oil on canvas featuring my big boy…


----------



## Slab (Dec 9, 2022)

Example below from the app StarryAI, using the seed text:  "Majestic nature scene, inspiring".  
It gave me several similar to choose from and then I can refine further or upscale the final to high res.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 9, 2022)

Slab said:


> You can have the app StarryAI draw such scenes for you.  It takes your text and tries to paint what you tell it.


This is what comes up in starry ai when I type in ‘old Fogey cannabis grower’. Not sure how they got my pictures…


----------



## Slab (Dec 9, 2022)

wow, those are great


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 9, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> This is what comes up in starry ai when I type in ‘old Fogey cannabis grower’. Not sure how they got my pictures… View attachment 314940
> View attachment 314941


These are wall hangers


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 314942
> View attachment 314943


Your place hopper?


----------



## spunom (Dec 9, 2022)

I tried starry ai. Searched hillbilly heaven... wasn't disappointed


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 9, 2022)

spunom said:


> I tried starry ai. Searched hillbilly heaven... wasn't disappointed
> View attachment 314953
> View attachment 314954
> View attachment 314955


Those are gold mines for the sellers, money pits for the buyers : )


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Your place hopper?


Nope. I wish.


----------



## spunom (Dec 9, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Those are gold mines for the sellers, money pits for the buyers : )


I had a neighbor before I bought my house. His mama was basically common law with her man. They were scrappers.

One day I was on a burn cruise (before I knew them) and seen them doing their thing. She had a rope tied to a refrigerator over her shoulders and he was at the bottom pushing. We're talking a 10/12 pitch lol.


----------



## spunom (Dec 9, 2022)

When I first moved here, I was walking the woods and back roads with an Army issue duffle bag and a repurposed tent pole with a 16 penny nail duct taped to it picking up cans and stacking metal till my brudder got off work to haul. A person get after it, they can handle sht


----------



## pute (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 9, 2022)

spunom said:


> I tried starry ai. Searched hillbilly heaven... wasn't disappointed
> View attachment 314953
> View attachment 314954
> View attachment 314955






that almost looks like the place kaddycorner to our homestead


----------

